# Low Level System Software Engineering Jobs



## falkman (Jul 19, 2011)

Greetings,

I'm an avid programmer, and I love (and excel) in low level systems engineering. I'm just wondering what there is to offer out there in the world in this field. I love working with FreeBSD and try my hardest to contribute to the project, I also enjoy working with Linux as well as it's also a fun kernel to work with. Finally there is Windows, which I ONLY enjoy doing driver dev on. When it comes to WinAPI, I get awfully bored.

So, as an 18 year old without any Uni background and little work experience, I'm wondering what perhaps is out there to do? I guess I'm always looking for advice from people with tips on what to do in life, and I never went to the communities I really enjoy (like here). In a perfect world, I would just become an investor, contribute to open source projects, and start my own business (which would involve supercomputing and FreeBSD ).

Thanks in advance,
Brandon Falk


----------



## randux (Jul 27, 2011)

I used to write object code for a living and I enjoyed it a lot. Now I'm a high level programmer working in assembler ;-)

Not that you should specialize, since you're just starting out, but it might be good to think about whether you want to work on embedded, or OS etc. Almost every hardware manufacturer needs guys to write device drivers and many other pieces of code. I don't work on Intel hardware but most of the other guys on here do and can give you alot more suggestions. Of course it wouldn't hurt your resume to contribute to major projects like Free or OpenBSD or be a Linux kernel committer.

Some people have jobs in related or even non-related areas and still do software development as a serious hobby. Mostly it depends on you.


----------

